# Iver Johnson 1937 “Streamline”



## Jon Olson (Dec 18, 2022)

I’m starting to put together my first Iver Johnson and I’m really liking it. I’ve had it in a box of parts that I bought from a father of one of my ex-students for $50.00 twenty years or so ago? The rear fender and its “hanger” bracket and spacer were my first challenge. The bottom bracket parts were a puzzle, thank you CABE for “ search the CABE”. I think the Iver badge is one of my favorites, with the red celluloid backing three screws mounting. The “natural grain” painted rims will be a chore to remove the added human silver paint mistake! For now I’m just putting it together to feel the “ride”.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 18, 2022)

Looks like a great project..


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ivers are great bikes. Very high grade machines with a lot of proprietary parts which can make restoring these challenging if you’re missing a lot of parts.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 18, 2022)

The badge came off the primed frame easily so I’m sure it must have been off the bike. I just cleaned it lightly and I’m leaving the celluloid backing alone for now. I had a Iver Johnson wrench in my collection that I’m pairing with the bike.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 21, 2022)

First ride on my 1937 Iver Johnson on a cold December day. Everything went smoothly. These bikes are well built.





















Still need the correct front fork parts and paint/chrome.


----------

